# Miss Hong Kong 2006 1st runner up - Janet Chow



## hkdigit (Apr 13, 2007)

Janet Chow Ka-wai - Miss Hong Kong 2006 1st runner up

Photoblog Ref:
http://hkdigit.blogspot.com/2007/04/janet-chow-ka-wai.html


----------

